# Supplements worth looking into



## slaytaniccyco (Dec 2, 2006)

Spirulina - http://www.earthrise.com/products.asp

Chlorella - http://www.mercola.com/forms/chlorella.htm

Krill Oil - http://www.mercola.com/products/krill_oil.htm

also some really good adaptogens are -

Red Reishi mushroom (also the #1 superior herb in TCM) - http://www.new-chapter.com/product/prod ... yValue=152

Ashwagandha - http://www.banyan-botanicals.com/prodin ... 2&mitem=26

Holy Basil/Tulsi - http://www.new-chapter.com/product/prod ... eyValue=99


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I tried Ashwagandha, its quite nice and calming and it also makes you horny, it is used to treat impotence in some places (not that I am impotent  )

Its not a cure for any mental problem though


----------

